# Regners new steam engines



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/a...n_2011.php





Manfred


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am interested in that drop in ceramic burner for my regner max (then I can run sterno or gas if I feel like it) 

Andrew


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

WOW, a Harz 99222 loco. With more or less scale rivets! Good progress. But, no mention of copper for the boiler. So another NO-NO. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Manfred - you are too late......................http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...f/19/aft/119167/afv/topic/Default.aspx#201416 

Juergen/Fritz beat you to it. 

My original comment applies. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

OK so I'm feeling the NEED for one of these:









It will look great pulling my long string of HSB red and cream cars! (Maybe I need more of those cars!)

I think the new shay might go over pretty good as well:








It looks pretty close to this (The loco it was based on):


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooh... I do like that Shay. Odd looking drive - more like a class a Climax hybrid ? 

You guys seem to have crashed the Regner site - I can't get anything![/i]


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

With more or less scale rivets! Good progress. But, no mention of copper for the boiler. So another NO-NO. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 

Zubi, Zubi, Zubi...you've got to learn to let it go...  

If I can manage to stopping mocking Aster for that ridiculous excuse for an axle pump mount on the Shay, then surely you can find it in your heart to forgive Regner for the brass boiler?  Just look at that steam driven water pump and it will help set you free..... 

Keith


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah yes, the steam-driven water pump.......adds ~$840.00 to the cost....that's quite a lot of 'forgiveness' needed there, Keith. ;=) 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

In case, like me, you are intrigued by the Shay - here's Regner's blurb - 

This is a model of the 1916 Willamette American Shay 

Among other things, this design is characteristic by having the steam engine located on the boiler top, as with contemporary steam tractors. The power transmission takes place by means of our adjustable-tension drive-chain, onto an angled bevel gear drive and then to the flexible Cardan shaft. The framework and the cab are made completely out of wood. 

You get the model as part-assembled kit, i.e. the steam engine and the boiler are delivered complete and operational. Installation for R/C is in preparation. 

Technical data: 

L/B/H: 390 /110 /170 mm 

Boiler-mounted twin-cylinder steam-engine. 

Chain-driven transmission 

Cylinders: 10 mm bore - 14 mm stroke 

Self-starting 

Gas-fired flame-tube boiler â€" operational pressure 3 bar [~45 psi] 

Water top-up system includes pump bottle 

Pressure gauge 

Gauge adjustable: 30, 32, 45 mm 

Minimum radius 600 mm 

Part-assembled kit, includes steam-engine and boiler ready installed 

Order No 25485 

eu998,00. 


tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

adds ~$840.00 to the cost....that's quite a lot of 'forgiveness' needed there, Keith. ;=) 

Oh yes, there is always a price to be paid for freedom Tac! : ) 

Keith


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that I know the cream and red Personenwagon weren't really pulled by Frank S, I *NEED *an HSB Locomotive! As far as brass goes, I keep seeing Murray running his Bing engines (with brass boilers) that are over 100 years old, no "dezincification" yet.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 04 Feb 2011 11:17 AM 
Now that I know the cream and red Personenwagon weren't really pulled by Frank S, I *NEED *an HSB Locomotive! As far as brass goes, I keep seeing Murray running his Bing engines (with brass boilers) that are over 100 years old, no "dezincification" yet. 


Just look at how many Regner engines are out there along with the marine Boilers. How many have you heard of fail? I havent heard of any...


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 04 Feb 2011 08:36 AM 
With more or less scale rivets! Good progress. But, no mention of copper for the boiler. So another NO-NO. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 

Zubi, Zubi, Zubi...you've got to learn to let it go...  

If I can manage to stopping mocking Aster for that ridiculous excuse for an axle pump mount on the Shay, then surely you can find it in your heart to forgive Regner for the brass boiler?  Just look at that steam driven water pump and it will help set you free..... 

Keith 
Keith, NO WAY, There will be no brass boiler in Zubi's stable. Sure, I've forgiven Mr Regner, but if I decide to have a Harz loco, I will probably ask Mr Reppingen to scratch build it. He already built the Harz 2-6-2 . Really, I wish Accucraft would make the modern 2-10-2 (Regner version is the original prototype = old version). But for some reason, people do not want to see Harz live steamers in sufficient quantity. I was heartbroken that the Pfiffi project by Mr Schug was cancelled. Well, anyway, I am not getting the Shay either, you have a part of the reason;-)))..., Best, Zubi


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha ha! Just giving you a hard time, Zubi! Maybe one reason people don't want to see Harz live steamers in sufficient quantity is that the LGB electric version, with it's sound and smoke have been so popular? I know it's a different crowd, but...you never know. Personally my favourite is the RhB Heidi with the steam pump....  

Keith


----------

